# Veiled Chameleon - male or female pls help!!



## ads (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi everyone this is my first post here!

Im getting my first veiled chameleon this weekend. (first reptile ever)

i have done alot of research on them but im unsure whether to get a male or female... 

my reasons for a male are no laying eggs. but ive been told they are hard to handle ie. hissing and biting all the time. 

the chap in the reptile shop said to get a female as easier to get on with but im worried about the egg laying etc. he did say i could get it spaded....

im just curious what other cham owners think? - thanks in advance everyone


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to RFUK !
go for a male, a lot of female will lay eggs whether mated or not and can become egg bound, among other health issues,BUT if you are getting a chameleon with the intention of handling it , then I would say think again, they are display animals and handling should be kept to a minimum to avoid stress


----------



## ads (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for your speedy reply wohic!! 

much appreciated.....

would still like to hear what other cham owners think too. 

thanks


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i would agree with wohic


----------



## marcophil (May 15, 2010)

i have not had any personally experiance with them but my mother-in-law has and she did not do to well with them due to the fact that she is a pain in the ass like all mother-in-laws are :lol2:
she handled them to offen and as a result they died. so i would say if you get one make sure all temps and conditions are spot on first and then get one but only handle when cleaning and stuff as wohic said it they are mainly there to watch and very min handling.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

My 1st cham was a female and would tolerate handling, but on her terms only. My 2nd was a male who would hiss at me as soon as it caught sight of me!! As previously said, they are a great display reptile and are very rewarding to keep and look after.


----------



## ads (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks for the advice eveyone!! 

really appreciated!


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

males- grow bigger, have more colouration to them, better display animals, CAN be nippy, hissy, bitey but saying that it is down to the chameleon, as i raised my male from a baby to an adult and he was always out and willing to come out and be handled as a baby, but this soon changed once got just over half grown, saying that i do know quiet a few people whos adult males dont mind coming out and have never hissed or puffed up or even tried to bite

females- more friendlier generally, but there again there is the egg laying, alot of people worry about it, to be frankly honest i think everyone does, there again i think everyone does with any animal tbh, chameleons are just known for them becoming egg bound, if your cage/ setup is correct and they are happy and you provide all the correct care and privacy then u'll have no problems for the majority of the time, saying that females may stop laying if distrubed and they will hold on to the eggs till they feel safe again, they can also be took to the vets if they do become egg bound

Chameleons are not ideal for beginners tbh, one of which is they dont show well with if something is wrong they will literally just turn without noticing and go down hill at an incredible rate (hours) 

if you really want to have an animal to handle i say you re-think your choice of animal, if your after a stunning display animal then i'd go for the male, if after having the male you feel you would like to get a female at least you'll have some experience with chameleons before hand, for me males are best to start with and then later on get a female


hope this helps, but its entirely down to your own preference at the end of the day, both can have there pro's and con's
so just give it a good think over before buying anything : victory:

~ andy ~


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

go for male they are so much easier and my male is nicer than my female i also agree with other posters they are not a reptile for the begginer and are a look but don't touch animal


----------



## chameleman (May 10, 2010)

I have a veiled she`s only young and she doesnt mined being held, another friend of mine has 1 and as soon as he sits next to the cage his veiled is down the branch and sat waiting for him to open the cage then its off up his arm but i do think as most animals it depends on them and how much time they see you, take to you and respond to you from a very very early age, i would even think about buy a older 1 say 1 year old and expect it to crawl up and down my arm good look with your choice


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

i have 2 female yemens and 1 male and by far my male is the most placid where the 2 females are hissy and will try to bite !!!


----------



## ads (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all your advice - really appreciate it

In the end i got a female. Im not looking to handle it as i know they are a display reptile but i put my hand out in the cage at the shop and she walked right out on to me and eat a locust straight from my hand so it was love at first sight  

no doubt i will have more questions later on....

thanks everyone!!


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

ads said:


> Thank you everyone for all your advice - really appreciate it
> 
> In the end i got a female. Im not looking to handle it as i know they are a display reptile but i put my hand out in the cage at the shop and she walked right out on to me and eat a locust straight from my hand so it was love at first sight
> 
> ...


thats probally the best way to pick one tbh : victory:
i recommend you to register up to this site, there are some awesome people on there, and you will probally get more advice and stuff on there, its help me out a great deal : victory:

have fun with your new baby :2thumb: cant wait for pictures


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

congrads on the new buy:2thumb:,

i agree with what everyone else is saying,i've got a female and she is a strictly dont touch girl but tbh i dont think the egg laying is that much of a prob...just make sure you've got some soil in her viv when shes old enough.


----------



## frenchy1979 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Chams*

Ive got male and female, male is awesome. Brilliant turquoise, yellow, green and orange colours, hes great to handle and always always ask to come out of his viv. He will sit on his vines etc with his arms open, climbs on you almost instantly and then sits on your shoulders or head.

He has bitten me twice (f##k me it hurts, so beware) that was due to him staring at his reflection and i accidently touched his side with my little pinky, never again:gasp::naughty:

He does like being handled, as far as i can tell. he often sits on my shoulders while i bimple around the house.

as for my female, she i very quiet, meek and shy. Until i get her out, they both feed from my hand and can eat for england.

Males for colours and females for timidness:lol2:


----------

